# speakers



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey guys I just wanted to know if anybody knows the speaker sizes in the 1987 300zx turbo. I ='m thinking of upgrading the sound system. thanks a lot.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

6.5" all the way around.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

What kind of system are you getting?


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

is it the same for the 1984 AE?... even the one with the sound package?


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

RandomGuy said:


> is it the same for the 1984 AE?... even the one with the sound package?


it is that i know of cuz ive got the sound package and they are all 6.5s


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

While were on the subject of packages and such: I was wondering if they mad louvers or back window shade type things for my car. Its an 88 2seater and ive never seen these on our cars, but i saw an advertisment by nissan saying they made one back in the day. anyone want to sell theirs or know of someone who does?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> While were on the subject of packages and such: I was wondering if they mad louvers or back window shade type things for my car. Its an 88 2seater and ive never seen these on our cars, but i saw an advertisment by nissan saying they made one back in the day. anyone want to sell theirs or know of someone who does?



I think I may have seen them too somewhere. I'll look around 9 when I get on the computer again.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

I want to put in some 6x9's. do you think they will fit on the strut towers in the back. I'm still thinking about what size to put in the front. I have two mtx audio 12's but I don't want to lose all my trunk space.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> I want to put in some 6x9's. do you think they will fit on the strut towers in the back. I'm still thinking about what size to put in the front. I have two mtx audio 12's but I don't want to lose all my trunk space.



There's no need for 6x9s. I garantee my new 6.5" I've got (not installed) will blow any 6x9 you can find.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> There's no need for 6x9s. I garantee my new 6.5" I've got (not installed) will blow any 6x9 you can find.


wut u got?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38646&item=7960992842&rd=1 (if on budget)

or...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32819&item=5757971311&rd=1 (maybe)

or....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32819&item=5757378575&rd=1 (pricey)

... most likely ill get these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=58027&item=5756496900&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW (cheap/good... even though seller bullshitted on its stats... a friend has these and ID *DEFINITELY* RECOMMEND THEM)


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

*I have a question about speakers*

Since we're still on the same subject... I didnt want to create a new thread...maybe people viewing this thread may know the answer...

Here is my question.... What is the difference between a component speaker set... and just regular speaker sets (2 pack)... and what are those little boxes that you hook the speakers into... 

(pardon my n00b-ish question)...
Last time i replaced the speakers in my other car... all i did was unscrew them...connect the new ones where the old ones were...and screw them in....

these seem much more complicated...can anyone shed some light on them?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

A component speaker set seperates the midrange speaker and the tweeter for better and more accurate sound imaging instead of throwing the two together in a 2 or 3 way combination. Ive had both in my car and its one of those deals where, if you really dont care and youre just glad to have sound then you can get the 2 ways. If youre a perfectionist and you want awesome imaging up front and perfect sound dispersion then you get the components. 

The "box" they come with are the capacitors or the Crossovers. In the simplest way I can explain....They filter your sound....letting Highs go to the tweeters and the midrange going to the midbass speaker

Heres a good site to cruise through that will teach you alot of cool things about quality setups

www.mbquart.com


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

so I should go with some 6.5's then ? any brands I should look for ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Look at some CDT Comp sets. I've been amazed with them

Of course they won't be for 50 bucks though.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I read some negitive comments towards sony and was just wondering why everybody thinks they suck. Minutericesentra has a kick ass system and all of its sony. I was just wondering what you guys think or what brands you guys recomend. I also am forward to getting a new system.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sony sucks. Period. They don't make the power their rated at (or anywhere close) their stuff sounds like crap for comparible price products..


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hondakillerZX said:


> so I should go with some 6.5's then ? any brands I should look for ?


go check out the stereo part of the forum man.........you could get plenty of good tips there..........thats what most of what the guys who hang out in there do everyday


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Let me clarify what Todd said... Go SEARCH in the audio forum. This question has been answered so many times.


----------

